# Half-Life 2: Cinematic Mod 11 zum Download veröffentlicht + neue Bilder



## TheKhoaNguyen (10. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Half-Life 2: Cinematic Mod 11 zum Download veröffentlicht + neue Bilder* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Half-Life 2: Cinematic Mod 11 zum Download veröffentlicht + neue Bilder


----------



## leckmuschel (10. Oktober 2011)

bild 2 könnte ein gealterter hitler sein ^^


----------



## MChief0815 (10. Oktober 2011)

Sind da die Zerstöreffekte drin? Hatte da mal ein Video gesehen, wo er eine Säule kaputt geschossen hat^^


----------



## Rising-Evil (10. Oktober 2011)

also wenn ich mir Bild 7 so anschaue bin ich wirklich froh dass ich Half-Life 2 in der ursprünglichen Version gespielt habe


----------



## nullskill (10. Oktober 2011)

muss ich unbedingt nochmal durchzocken! die atmo könnte wesentlich besser sein, als sie es bisher schon war.


----------



## Magicnorris (10. Oktober 2011)

Und wieder eine verunstaltete Alyx.


----------



## Dyson (10. Oktober 2011)

Ist man eigentlich psychisch gestört wenn man hunderte Stunden einzig und allein damit verbringt virtuellen Mädels im Gesicht rumzufummeln?


----------



## Asgardsrei14 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ist wirklich unglaublich was FakeFaktory aus Half Life 2 noch raus holt. Für mich immer noch DER beste Shooter, vor allem auch Dank dem Cinematic Mod. Schade nur, dass es scheinbar immer Leute gibt, die aus Prinzip an der Arbeit anderer herumnörgeln müssen, vielleicht gerade weil sie selber sowas nie auf die Reihe bekommen würden. Interessant ist auch, dass man dieses Verhalten vor allem bei kostenlosen Inhalten feststellen kann. Menschen... einfach faszinierend


----------



## theking2502 (10. Oktober 2011)

Die ganze Mod ist echt der Hammer. Ohne Frage, aber ich persölich finde es nicht gut, den Figuren anderes Aussehen zu verpassen, was einfach nicht zu ihnen passt. Alex sieht aus, als ob die mehr im Kosmetiksalong, als in der Werkstatt war. Oder kennt ihr eine, die so "gut" aussieht und mal eben ein Dog baut? Wenn man schon neue Models machen will, sollte man die alten einfach im Detail verbessern, also echteres Haar, mehr Polygone an den Anziehsachen und höhere Texturen und nicht einfach mal ein ganz neuen Typ entwickeln. Bei Bild 7 sieben sieht Alex Vater viel zu Jung aus. Aber wie gesagt. An sich aber, Respekt für die Modder.


----------



## Airmac (10. Oktober 2011)

Dyson schrieb:


> Ist man eigentlich psychisch gestört wenn man hunderte Stunden einzig und allein damit verbringt virtuellen Mädels im Gesicht rumzufummeln?



ganz klares nein!


----------



## xotoxic242 (10. Oktober 2011)

Dyson schrieb:


> Ist man eigentlich psychisch gestört wenn man hunderte Stunden einzig und allein damit verbringt virtuellen Mädels im Gesicht rumzufummeln?


 

Nee, ich nenn das Hobby.
Und wenn dieses Hobby noch mit anderen kostenlos geteilt wird, finde ich es sogar Nobel. 

Gestört is was anderes.


----------



## doomkeeper (10. Oktober 2011)

paar sachen schauen super aus.

im großen und ganzen aber schaut das einfach nur noch hochpoliert aus und das
geniale spiel verliert irgendwie sein einzigartiges gesicht.

nix für mich  alte grafik + maxed out ist immer noch sehr ansehnlich und spielt sich rund, stimmig und absolut optimal
so wie es die entwickler gewollt haben.


----------



## Asgardsrei14 (11. Oktober 2011)

Man muss ja die HD Models für die NPCs nicht zwangsläufig benutzen. Aber allein die Sachen die FakeFaktory im Spiel selbst geändert hat, gibt dem Spiel eine dunklere Atmosphäre und schafft es, dass sich das Spiel grafisch mit aktuelleren Titeln messen kann. Spielerisch ist es sowieso unerreicht. Wenn man Crysis 2 und Half Life 2 CM vergleicht, gewinnt Half Life 2 für mich in allen Belangen.


----------



## MrBigX (7. Januar 2012)

Die wievielte finale Version ist das jetzt?


----------



## 5h4d0w (7. Januar 2012)

wow, das sieht ja ganz schön beeindruckend aus... großteils tolle texturen und beleuchtung. aber ich bin nicht sicher ob ichs zocken werd, denn ich kann ravenholm nicht ausstehn... :/


----------



## Cornholio04 (7. Januar 2012)

Okay jetzt ist es definitiv, ich werd mir endlich mal diese Mod saugen und HL2 seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder durchrödeln. Mich hat bisher immer die schiere Größe des Teils verschreckt, aber mit ner ordentlichen Leitung ist das jetz kein Thema mehr. Außerdem muss ich mal meine frisch erstandene Peripherie einem Testlauf unterziehen. Ich freu mich drauf, die Mod schaut richtig Klasse aus.


----------



## Rising-Evil (7. Januar 2012)

sagt mal, was zum Geier hat Alyx dem Modder angetan, dass er sie in total beknackten Outfits rumlaufen lässt?


----------



## copius (7. Januar 2012)

gibts auch irgendwo nen vernünftigen mirror bei dem ich nicht 20000 mini zipfiles laden muss und auch keine bittorents nutzen muss....was ist nur aus den guten alten zip oder rar files geworden...da drück ich dann auf downloaden und dann hab ich da ne humane geschwindigkeit..

so ist es doch einfach nur nervig...

vielleicht mal nen wunsch für die nächste ausgabe der pcgames!!! einfach mal die cm11 drauf packen


----------



## theking2502 (7. Januar 2012)

Kann man die hässlichen Models auch abschalten?


----------



## hanso (7. Januar 2012)

Sieht man wieder die Nibbel durch Alyx´s Pullover ? ^^


----------



## hifumi (7. Januar 2012)

Asgardsrei14 schrieb:


> Schade nur, dass es scheinbar immer Leute gibt, die aus Prinzip an der Arbeit anderer herumnörgeln müssen, vielleicht gerade weil sie selber sowas nie auf die Reihe bekommen würden. Interessant ist auch, dass man dieses Verhalten vor allem bei kostenlosen Inhalten feststellen kann. Menschen... einfach faszinierend


 
Nur weil etwas kostenlos ist, ist es nicht über jede Kritik erhaben.
Wenn ich die Charaktere seh vergeht mir jedenfalls die Lust das zu installieren, auch wenn man die nur einen Bruchteil vom Spiel vor Augen hat.
Wie kann jemand sich so viel Mühe damit geben die Umgebungen aufzupeppen und dann so einen schlechten Geschmack bei den Charaktermodels beweisen? Und so sehr auf den Originalfiguren herumtrampeln...


----------



## Asgardsrei14 (7. Januar 2012)

Was wahrscheinlich vielen nicht bewusst ist:
Man kann bei jedem Charakter einzeln auswählen, ob man das neue Modell benutzen will, oder einfach das Original. Bei Alyx kann man entsprechend noch zwischen verschiedenen Modellen wählen. Wem also die neue Alyx nicht zusagt, kann den Cinematic Mod einfach mit der Original Alyx spielen und nur die neuen Umgebungen, Waffen und die tolle Grafik genießen


----------



## Pistolpaul (7. Januar 2012)

copius schrieb:


> gibts auch irgendwo nen vernünftigen mirror bei dem ich nicht 20000 mini zipfiles laden muss und auch keine bittorents nutzen muss....was ist nur aus den guten alten zip oder rar files geworden...da drück ich dann auf downloaden und dann hab ich da ne humane geschwindigkeit..
> 
> so ist es doch einfach nur nervig...
> 
> vielleicht mal nen wunsch für die nächste ausgabe der pcgames!!! einfach mal die cm11 drauf packen



bei den versionen davor gabs immer n torrent, das ging sogar superflott!
musste mal suchen!

und alle die was gegen die neuen models haben:

ihr könnte auch die alten behalten, für alyx gibts glaube sogar n hd remake...
und auf baldknobby gibts auch nen adultpimper, wo man ziemlich viele nackte und halbnackte versionen von alyx einpflegen lassen kann.
das fetzt!
da hab ich mir schon so manches mal einen gekeult!

peace out , ich bin draußen


----------



## Blankooo (7. Januar 2012)

copius schrieb:


> gibts auch irgendwo nen vernünftigen mirror bei dem ich nicht 20000 mini zipfiles laden muss und auch keine bittorents nutzen muss....was ist nur aus den guten alten zip oder rar files geworden...da drück ich dann auf downloaden und dann hab ich da ne humane geschwindigkeit..
> 
> so ist es doch einfach nur nervig...


 
Und was hindert dich daran es über Torrent zu ziehen?

Genau für SOWAS, nämlich große Dateien, wurde Torrent erfunden!

Wenn du das nicht nutzt kann der Modder nix dafür. Torrent geht i.d.R. immer FullSpeed.

@ Redakteure:

Himmel, ist das wirklich so schwer einfach mal in die News mit reinzuschreiben dass man beim installieren auswählen kann welche Models man will??? Oder ist euch sowieso alles egal!? So wäre auch das ständige Model-geflame vorbei.


----------



## Belandriel (8. Januar 2012)

Blankooo schrieb:


> Und was hindert dich daran es über Torrent zu ziehen?
> 
> Genau für SOWAS, nämlich große Dateien, wurde Torrent erfunden!
> 
> ...


 
Komm... reg Dich noch etwas mehr auf... vielleicht schaffste es, dass Dir die Halsschlagader platzt


----------



## picard47 (8. Januar 2012)

Bisher konnte man sich in einem Extra Tool alle Modelle so auswählen wie man sie gerne hätte. Das wird bestimmt immer noch so sein. Deshalb versteh ich die Aufregung nicht. Man sollte lieber mal etwas Anerkennung zeigen. Ich habe die Cinematic Mod schon mehrmals probiert und es ist ein ganz neues Spielerlebnis.


----------

